# Cost of Insulin in UAE



## Ahassanmaly

Hello,
I could be moving to UAE next month (Dubai / Sharjah)
I have a question in regards of medical insurance + Cost of medicine
As I am currently diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes (Insulin Dependent), Usually Does Medical insurance provided by employer cover Pre-existing conditions or not ?

Further, and especially if not covered, Does anybody know how much does the following Insulin cost

1- Novorapid (penfill or pen)
2- Levemir

Appreciate your replies as that will be a deciding factor for me on accepting the job offer

Thanks !


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Ahassanmaly said:


> Hello,
> I could be moving to UAE next month (Dubai / Sharjah)
> I have a question in regards of medical insurance + Cost of medicine
> As I am currently diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes (Insulin Dependent), Usually Does Medical insurance provided by employer cover Pre-existing conditions or not ?
> 
> Further, and especially if not covered, Does anybody know how much does the following Insulin cost
> 
> 1- Novorapid (penfill or pen)
> 2- Levemir
> 
> Appreciate your replies as that will be a deciding factor for me on accepting the job offer
> 
> Thanks !


My health insurance provided by work covers both Novorapid and Levemir, but you will need to query with your companies HR if their insurance will cover you. All policies are different. On my policy blood sticks and needles are not covered. 

If you have no coverage under insurance rough costs are:
Novorapid and Levermir - 300-400 AED for a box of 6 pens
Needles - 100 AED for box of 300 
Blood sticks (depends on brand) - 50-125AED. 

You might be able to shop around and find it cheaper.


----------



## Ahassanmaly

Windsweptdragon said:


> My health insurance provided by work covers both Novorapid and Levemir, but you will need to query with your companies HR if their insurance will cover you. All policies are different. On my policy blood sticks and needles are not covered.
> 
> If you have no coverage under insurance rough costs are:
> Novorapid and Levermir - 300-400 AED for a box of 6 pens
> Needles - 100 AED for box of 300
> Blood sticks (depends on brand) - 50-125AED.
> 
> You might be able to shop around and find it cheaper.


WOW That was quick !!
Many thanks Windsweptdragon
I have already raised the point with HR and they will check with insurance and revert back to me, but I just wanted to see if it will be worth relocating or not so I am ready when they answer back !

Insulin is quite cheaper here in Egypt than in UAE although we don't have health insurance


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Ahassanmaly said:


> WOW That was quick !!
> Many thanks Windsweptdragon
> I have already raised the point with HR and they will check with insurance and revert back to me, but I just wanted to see if it will be worth relocating or not so I am ready when they answer back !
> 
> Insulin is quite cheaper here in Egypt than in UAE although we don't have health insurance


In the UK everything is free for me, including prescriptions for any other ailments I have. Moving here was a bit of a shock from a medical perspective.


----------



## Stevesolar

Windsweptdragon said:


> In the UK everything is free for me, including prescriptions for any other ailments I have. Moving here was a bit of a shock from a medical perspective.


Hi,
Same for me!
And what is worse - one tablet that I take (for asthma) is not available in GCC (or other nearby countries that I tried).
This means that back in April - I flew back to UK for two days, just to collect a prescription!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ricky8368

Windsweptdragon said:


> My health insurance provided by work covers both Novorapid and Levemir, but you will need to query with your companies HR if their insurance will cover you. All policies are different. On my policy blood sticks and needles are not covered.
> 
> If you have no coverage under insurance rough costs are:
> Novorapid and Levermir - 300-400 AED for a box of 6 pens
> Needles - 100 AED for box of 300
> Blood sticks (depends on brand) - 50-125AED.
> 
> You might be able to shop around and find it cheaper.


Hello, do you know where can we get NovorRapid FlexPen & lantus solostar ?
Any suggestions of the name of the Pharmacy or online stores would be super helpful as I'm looking buy them for my mother whose Diabetic


----------



## Jinx01

ricky8368 said:


> Hello, do you know where can we get NovorRapid FlexPen & lantus solostar ?
> Any suggestions of the name of the Pharmacy or online stores would be super helpful as I'm looking buy them for my mother whose Diabetic





ricky8368 said:


> Hello, do you know where can we get NovorRapid FlexPen & lantus solostar ?
> Any suggestions of the name of the Pharmacy or online stores would be super helpful as I'm looking buy them for my mother whose Diabetic


hi i saw online there is a pharmacy selling 4 novopens for around 314, a bit pricey but there arent lot of options online here is the link Novopen 4 Insulin Pen


----------

